# Dishing, Paddling, Winging



## Elana

Winging is an extreme form of paddling and dishing is the same as paddling.. and paddling is exactly as you describe it. 

Under hard use a horse that paddles hard can end up with knee issues and/or splints. Wide chested horses are notorious for this gait fault. 

That being said I had a 15hh field hunter.. Appaloosa.. who was built down hill and winged.. and who never took a lame step in her life.. and she would jump anything on the hunt.


----------



## newhorsemom

So what is the term used for the opposite of paddling where the front legs swing inward? It seems like some of these words are used inconsistently so I'm confused. Are these confirmation faults that can lead to problems or are they caused by injury related issues or can it be both?


----------



## tinyliny

the opposite movement might be called "Plaiting", as the horse's feet kind of cross over each other and land in a pattern on the ground that looks a bit like a braid. the hoofprints , instead of next to each other but on their respective sides, they cross over to the opposing side a bit.


----------



## CandyCanes

Plaiting is the term...


----------



## Elana

And if they hit it is called interfering.


----------



## newhorsemom

Thank you for the clarification. Not crazy about horse shopping, but really like the learning that goes with it!


----------

